# what color strobes legal in mass?



## Tundraplow07

Hey Guys 
I was just wondering what color strobes are legal in mass ? I looked up the laws and stuff but find only amber is legal for emergency/tow/plow/construction vehicles but what about white strobes ? any ides would be greatly appreciated thanks Thumbs Up and lets hope for snow soon before we all go insane


----------



## nepatsfan

A lot of guys do white but it isn't legal. Amber is what you are supposed to use.


----------



## jmac5058

Like Patsfan said its amber and only amber in Mass,there are many with those white strobes inside their head and tail lights and cops the last 2 years especialy last year busting guys for them.Those strobes inside the headlites are so low they reflect off the plow so brightly they blind you after a fue hours nevermind 10 or so.I have dropped the strobes on my new truck and got a Show me mini LED amber roof lite and like it 10 times better,there is little to none blinding and lites up the truck like a Christmas tree.And its easily removed when getting a new truck.


----------



## USMCMP5811

*540 CMR 22.06*

22.06: Mounting and Display of Amber and Other Colored Lights
(1)
No person shall mount or display a flashing, rotating or oscillating amber light on a motor vehicle operated on the way, except as provided in 540 CMR 22.06.
(2)
Flashing, rotating or oscillating amber light(s) may be mounted and displayed on:
(a)
motor vehicles used for emergency or service purposes operated by members or employees of an auxiliary police force, charitable organizations, private burglar alarm companies, private detective and private security agencies, agencies of the Commonwealth or its politicalsubdivisions, persons and garages providing motorists assistance services or towing services, public and private utility companies for emergency or service purposes, persons and companies that are transporting human blood or organs for emergency purposes, oxygen, explosives or other hazardous materials;
(b)
motorvehicles that have the owner's name displayed so as to be plainly visible fromeachside or from the front and rearofthe motorvehicle, and which are actually engaged in the performance of a service, public or private, where the display of such lights would be in the best interest of public safety; and
(c)
such other motor vehicles as authorized by written permit of the Registrar, which shall be carried by the operator upon his or her person or in the vehicle in some easily accessible place. *No person shall mount or display any flashing, rotating or oscillating light of any color other than
amber, except blue and red lights as provided in M.G.L. c. 90, § 7E, unless by written permit of the Registrar,* which shall be carried by the operator upon his or her person or inthe vehicle, in some easily accessible place.
(3)
The Registrar may order the removal of any colored light, including amber, atanytime he deems necessary, upon written notice to the registrant, with a copy to the chief of police where said motor vehicle is principally garaged. Any registrant so notified, who fails to remove suchcolored lights, and who operates or permits the operation of such lights on the public way, shall be in violation of the Registrar's rules and regulations as provided in M.G.L. c. 90, §20.
(4)
For purposes of 540 CMR 2.06, the following are not considered flashing, rotating or oscillating lights as restricted by M.G.L. c. 90, § 7 and do not require a permit to be issued by the Registrar:
(a)
a flashing strobe light stop signal arm attached to a school bus in compliance with 49 CFRPart 571; or
(b)
a modulating motorcycle headlight mounted and operated on a motorcycle, in compliance with Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard # 108, 49 CFR 571.108.


----------



## jhall22guitar

Amber facing forward, DO NOT PUT THEM IN YOUR HEADLIGHT (turn signals are ok) as it will be taken as impersonating a police officers headlight flashers, most police officers are fine with the tail lights flashing red/white, but any strobes not mounted in the head/tail lights should be yellow.


----------



## massbowtie

I have used amber,green,white front and rear and have also used red to the rear in mass,all in a whelen 9m light bar. I also dont run my lights while driving between jobs, just driving down the road im not a hazard with the plow on. I do use them when im near streets while plowing lots and drives. I have had p.d. stop and talk to me while there running and have never had a problem. I was stopped one time for having drive lights that were a bluish color that were steady burn in the front bumper and told I couldnt use them,go figure.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Don't do green lights!!!


----------



## jhall22guitar

I think green is for like Mall security in MA. and i know any color other than amber is technically illegal in MA. Most cops dont care about white/red 4corners in the rear (since some trucks just have the red turn signals now) Other than that your taking a risk.


----------



## USMCMP5811

If you read 540 CMR 22.06, ALL colors are illegal in MA except as provided in MGL Ch. 90 s. 7E and the exemptions listed in 540 CMR 22.06 

Just because some haven't been hasseled over their lights, doesn't make it leagal.


----------



## Tundraplow07

I Called The State Police Headquarters and asked what is allowed on a plow truck/ road service vehicle he said amber and white are legal but anything else is illegal


----------



## USMCMP5811

Tundraplow07;1409379 said:


> I Called The State Police Headquarters and asked what is allowed on a plow truck/ road service vehicle he said amber and white are legal but anything else is illegal


* I'll say it again, read the section in bold. I'll bet you $300 that clear in any dirrection is illegal..... payup*



USMCMP5811;1400477 said:


> *540 CMR 22.06*
> 
> 22.06: Mounting and Display of Amber and Other Colored Lights
> (1)
> No person shall mount or display a flashing, rotating or oscillating amber light on a motor vehicle operated on the way, except as provided in 540 CMR 22.06.
> (2)
> Flashing, rotating or oscillating amber light(s) may be mounted and displayed on:
> (a)
> motor vehicles used for emergency or service purposes operated by members or employees of an auxiliary police force, charitable organizations, private burglar alarm companies, private detective and private security agencies, agencies of the Commonwealth or its politicalsubdivisions, persons and garages providing motorists assistance services or towing services, public and private utility companies for emergency or service purposes, persons and companies that are transporting human blood or organs for emergency purposes, oxygen, explosives or other hazardous materials;
> (b)
> motorvehicles that have the owner's name displayed so as to be plainly visible fromeachside or from the front and rearofthe motorvehicle, and which are actually engaged in the performance of a service, public or private, where the display of such lights would be in the best interest of public safety; and
> (c)
> such other motor vehicles as authorized by written permit of the Registrar, which shall be carried by the operator upon his or her person or in the vehicle in some easily accessible place. *No person shall mount or display any flashing, rotating or oscillating light of any color other than
> amber, except blue and red lights as provided in M.G.L. c. 90, § 7E, unless by written permit of the Registrar,* which shall be carried by the operator upon his or her person or inthe vehicle, in some easily accessible place.
> (3)
> The Registrar may order the removal of any colored light, including amber, atanytime he deems necessary, upon written notice to the registrant, with a copy to the chief of police where said motor vehicle is principally garaged. Any registrant so notified, who fails to remove suchcolored lights, and who operates or permits the operation of such lights on the public way, shall be in violation of the Registrar's rules and regulations as provided in M.G.L. c. 90, §20.
> (4)
> For purposes of 540 CMR 2.06, the following are not considered flashing, rotating or oscillating lights as restricted by M.G.L. c. 90, § 7 and do not require a permit to be issued by the Registrar:
> (a)
> a flashing strobe light stop signal arm attached to a school bus in compliance with 49 CFRPart 571; or
> (b)
> a modulating motorcycle headlight mounted and operated on a motorcycle, in compliance with Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard # 108, 49 CFR 571.108.


----------



## jjklongisland

I dont understand the fascination with having different color lighting on your vehicle. The whole purpose of a light on a plow truck is to warn motorists to use caution when near one. Sudden stops, u-turns, etc may happen at a moments notice. Why just not use amber. I dont understand why people want to use green/blue/odd color lights just to be different. If there is a sick underlying fantasy of emulating a police officer with colored lights than apply for their job.


----------



## jmac5058

Amber and only amber,and dont get those strobes in your headlights if for no other reason that they blind you bouncing off the plow.Go plow from dusk to dawn with headlight strobes and you see them in your sleep for days.


----------



## MrPLow2011

Dont run any wig wags. Like stated above dont was your time with front strobes in lights for plowing. They bounce of mole board.

Lots of people run white. Not legal as stated above. But not really enforced during storms. I have white Whelen Vertex in back up lights and have a mini magnet bar over head (Sho-me) All of these are LED.

So for 500 bucks you can make your truck very visable and not get bothered. Unless you need all those strobes for reasons other than plowing. Dont waste the money. After we get pounded with snow and money is rolling. Then maybe get some Atomic Led. Making yourself look like a tow truck. Not worth it Plus you will kill battery unless you have a Diesel or upgrade alt

The Vertex are simple to install. No power pack, Just 2 switches and power line. keep in mind you have to connect the sync wire so they dont oscilate

http://www.swps.com/ab2shledlowp.html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_content=ab2shledlowp&utm_campaign=froogle&gclid=CPuow-D7xa0CFYFx4Aod5UscBg
http://www.swps.com/vertex.html?gclid=CMLA9MD8xa0CFQXd4AodfnVHBw
http://www.atomicled.com/


----------



## jibber4533

my neighbor is a statie and he explained to me his views on the subject.... amber lights can be viewed from any direction, red stobes can only be rear facing, and white stobes can only be in a factory clear lens IE headlight or reverse lamp


----------



## citywide

Your neighbor the statie is wrong.

AMBER is the only LEGAL color you can use in MA.

You can not use clear or white, you can not use Red to the rear... you can use AMBER.


----------



## jhall22guitar

citywide;1423550 said:


> Your neighbor the statie is wrong.
> 
> AMBER is the only LEGAL color you can use in MA.
> 
> You can not use clear or white, you can not use Red to the rear... you can use AMBER.


You are correct, but they do NOT enforce it during the storms. Is it legal, no. Do they enforce it, no. They are a little more flexible with the tail lights being red/white since some trucks do not have the amber turn signals in the back anymore. If you put the strobes in headlight/running light then they do care ALOT.

So legal, NO
Enforced, no


----------



## 02powerstroke

jhall22guitar;1424025 said:


> You are correct, but they do NOT enforce it during the storms. Is it legal, no. Do they enforce it, no. They are a little more flexible with the tail lights being red/white since some trucks do not have the amber turn signals in the back anymore. If you put the strobes in headlight/running light then they do care ALOT.
> 
> So legal, NO
> Enforced, no


******** they dont DOT was ripping people apart for strobes last year.


----------



## USMCMP5811

jibber4533;1423344 said:


> my neighbor is a statie and he explained to me his views on the subject.... amber lights can be viewed from any direction, red stobes can only be rear facing, and white stobes can only be in a factory clear lens IE headlight or reverse lamp


Ok, scroll back a few post and *READ what I posted regarding 540 CMR 22.06 and M.G.L. Ch 90 s. 7E





jhall22guitar;1424025 said:



You are correct, but they do NOT enforce it during the storms. Is it legal, no. Do they enforce it, no. They are a little more flexible with the tail lights being red/white since some trucks do not have the amber turn signals in the back anymore. If you put the strobes in headlight/running light then they do care ALOT.

So legal, NO
Enforced, no

Click to expand...

$300 says you're wrong. Thumbs Up

















*


----------



## citywide

The original question was "what color strobe is legal in MA"

The answer and the only answer is AMBER

You can try to justify it any way you want but the answer will not change.

To say they don't enforce it is just incorrect.

I have had a number of customers over they years that we told them not to put the lights in the tail lights yet they insisted and would it you know they come back after getting a ticket and to have us change them.

One of the largest road construction companies in MA was working for the state on the highway and was issued tickets for all of their trucks by the detail office assigned to the job for having hideaways behind their RED taillights.

In addition to an installer I am also a Police Officer, there is an entire pamphlet that is dedicated to warning light enforcement available to police officers and in the academy that told us it if we wanted to we could fine $300 for the car or $300 per bulb.

It is enforceable and does get enforced, might not be so much during the storms but to say it doesn't get enforced is just wrong.

Just my $.02


----------



## jjklongisland

citywide;1424173 said:


> The original question was "what color strobe is legal in MA"
> 
> The answer and the only answer is AMBER
> 
> You can try to justify it any way you want but the answer will not change.
> 
> To say they don't enforce it is just incorrect.
> 
> I have had a number of customers over they years that we told them not to put the lights in the tail lights yet they insisted and would it you know they come back after getting a ticket and to have us change them.
> 
> One of the largest road construction companies in MA was working for the state on the highway and was issued tickets for all of their trucks by the detail office assigned to the job for having hideaways behind their RED taillights.
> 
> In addition to an installer I am also a Police Officer, there is an entire pamphlet that is dedicated to warning light enforcement available to police officers and in the academy that told us it if we wanted to we could fine $300 for the car or $300 per bulb.
> 
> It is enforceable and does get enforced, might not be so much during the storms but to say it doesn't get enforced is just wrong.
> 
> Just my $.02


Exaclty... I still dont understand why people feel the need to have other color lights...


----------



## jhall22guitar

I keep the amber, so Im legal, but around here in my town the cops know almost everyone, as long as your in town and not being a dumba** like the guy I saw in Mansfield get pulled over doing dohnuts in the middle of the road next to the train station, they wont cite you. Never heard of anyone within my town get cited. Its a small town, and most people know all the cops. Maybe elsewhere they do it.


----------



## USMCMP5811

citywide;1424173 said:


> In addition to an installer I am also a Police Officer, there is an entire pamphlet that is dedicated to warning light enforcement available to police officers and in the academy that told us it if we wanted to we could fine $300 for the car or $300 per bulb.
> 
> It is enforceable and does get enforced, might not be so much during the storms but to say it doesn't get enforced is just wrong.


Then you're probably familiar with the subject that is listed on the cite that I posted or at least the case. Another dumb ass that didn't "Get it" 



jhall22guitar;1425237 said:


> I keep the amber, so Im legal, but around here in my town the cops know almost everyone, as long as your in town and not being a dumba** like the guy I saw in Mansfield get pulled over doing dohnuts in the middle of the road next to the train station, they wont cite you. Never heard of anyone within my town get cited. Its a small town, and most people know all the cops. Maybe elsewhere they do it.


Don't let "No Chance" Lance see you. He'll get you per bulb.


----------



## nepatsfan

USMCMP5811;1426875 said:


> Then you're probably familiar with the subject that is listed on the cite that I posted or at least the case. Another dumb ass that didn't "Get it"
> 
> Don't let "No Chance" Lance see you. He'll get you per bulb.


Or chan.....they are both around the area that he is talking about and either one would write his own mother a ticket. It's more dot cops than it is town cops. Either one can and will give you a ticket though.


----------



## jhall22guitar

USMCMP5811;1426875 said:


> Don't let "No Chance" Lance see you. He'll get you per bulb.


You must be from the area! That guy is hard to get away from. My dad had a cap on his truck that had just been lettered (same day he bought it) and was on his way to the RMV when Lance got him, he let my dad go since he was on his way to the RMV. Got lucky.


----------



## jhall22guitar

nepatsfan;1426933 said:


> Or chan.....they are both around the area that he is talking about and either one would write his own mother a ticket. It's more dot cops than it is town cops. Either one can and will give you a ticket though.


I've never heard of him, but in Norton watch for Dennet (spelled wrong maybe?). People say hes Nortons "No Chance Lance" but I havent had a run in with the cops yet. (Knock on wood)


----------



## tomx20

I live in the Taunton area and have amber and white lighting. The laws do state that only amber lights are allowed, no white or red. The only white I have is one single dash light and hide aways. Then again, officers could be lenient with me since I sell them their LED warning lights for their POVs lol


----------



## jhall22guitar

tomx20;1428734 said:


> I live in the Taunton area and have amber and white lighting. The laws do state that only amber lights are allowed, no white or red. The only white I have is one single dash light and hide aways. Then again, officers could be lenient with me since I sell them their LED warning lights for their POVs lol


Thumbs Up Now thats a helpful thing to have! If you have a store PM me and maybe Ill stop in next time I need some lighting


----------



## tomx20

jhall22guitar;1428762 said:


> Thumbs Up Now thats a helpful thing to have! If you have a store PM me and maybe Ill stop in next time I need some lighting


PM Inbound Thumbs Up


----------



## tuna

jhall22guitar;1427300 said:


> You must be from the area! That guy is hard to get away from. My dad had a cap on his truck that had just been lettered (same day he bought it) and was on his way to the RMV when Lance got him, he let my dad go since he was on his way to the RMV. Got lucky.


I don`t get it ,whats illegal about a cap?


----------



## jhall22guitar

tuna;1431958 said:


> I don`t get it ,whats illegal about a cap?


Oops! Forgot to say that he didnt have the commercial plates on yet, thats why he was on his way to RMV. Can have Ads on a vehicle without a commercial plate (unless its a bumper sticker or a tire cover type object)


----------



## tomx20

citywide;1424173 said:


> The original question was "what color strobe is legal in MA"
> 
> The answer and the only answer is AMBER
> 
> You can try to justify it any way you want but the answer will not change.
> 
> To say they don't enforce it is just incorrect.
> 
> I have had a number of customers over they years that we told them not to put the lights in the tail lights yet they insisted and would it you know they come back after getting a ticket and to have us change them.
> 
> One of the largest road construction companies in MA was working for the state on the highway and was issued tickets for all of their trucks by the detail office assigned to the job for having hideaways behind their RED taillights.
> 
> In addition to an installer I am also a Police Officer, there is an entire pamphlet that is dedicated to warning light enforcement available to police officers and in the academy that told us it if we wanted to we could fine $300 for the car or $300 per bulb.
> 
> It is enforceable and does get enforced, might not be so much during the storms but to say it doesn't get enforced is just wrong.
> 
> Just my $.02


I have read the laws over and over regarding the color of warning lights allowed in Mass. I know that only amber is allowed, however it is not really enforced too well in my area (Taunton, MA). For example, TMLP (Taunton Municiple Lighting Plant) trucks run amber/white and amber/red and red/red LEDs to the rear all of the time. I find it funny how TMLP can have their trucks outfitted with all illegal colored lighting and have no issues, however there are cops in the area who have no problems giving plow guys tickets for hide aways in red taillights. I don't get it..


----------



## massfirefighter

FYI to all Massachusetts plowers with amber lights! My new Red light permit (which I use to get back to the station for call back when we have a fire or need for extra guys for an incident a.k.a. OT)
states at the top something to the order of " RED/BLUE/AMBER light permit" and in the comments for me it says" red light permit'. Basically it's a typical registration document with a few changes. It's upon us.....look out......don't be suprised if you get harassed for your amber lights. Mass has required a permit for quite some time but it looks like it may be time for them to enforce it for extra revenue. 
P.S. All the hide aways you have in your red tail lights or white to the front marker lights don't fly and are considered illegal in The Commonwealth.


----------



## ch973934

Let's face it, most cops either don't know or have something other to worry about and the ones that bust your stones over it are those who were picked on in school and want to get back at the world. And the Democratic Republic of Massachusetts is getting worse by the day... Case-in-point, one of our city cops stopped one of our ambulances for a single rear-facing blue, he ranted about how it's illegal or some such thing because it's fire apparatus, we operate 5 ambulances and an engine with a single rear-facing blue light...

Stay safe everyone!
Chedge


----------



## massfirefighter

tomx20;1434560 said:


> I have read the laws over and over regarding the color of warning lights allowed in Mass. I know that only amber is allowed, however it is not really enforced too well in my area (Taunton, MA). For example, TMLP (Taunton Municiple Lighting Plant) trucks run amber/white and amber/red and red/red LEDs to the rear all of the time. I find it funny how TMLP can have their trucks outfitted with all illegal colored lighting and have no issues, however there are cops in the area who have no problems giving plow guys tickets for hide aways in red taillights. I don't get it..


Blue "official" plates don't usually need to worry about the colors of their lights.


----------



## Bandit

Or chan.....they are both around the area that he is talking about and either one would write his own mother a ticket.

Or throw the Book at a Judge's Son LOL


----------



## donaldderby

Just.02 from a mass motor vehicle inspector (not that that really means jack) but we were tought you can have amber on the vehicle HOWEVER (and why we were taught this i dont know) they can only be on while actively plowing. IN other words put them on your truck fine, use them whileplowing fine, have them on while on a public way and not a contractor or subcontractor for the state or munincipality ILLEGAL. Just a heads up


----------



## BrandonSRH

Not trying to bring the thread back but its a little funny if you dig into the state laws more its against the law for a poilce car to have forward facing red lights and for a fire truck to have forward facing blue lights nd both I have seen many times. So when the cop is busting your balls about your lights mention his!

You guys mention you cant use clear but the wording says other colors.. Is clear considered a color?


----------



## massfirefighter

Definitely mention this for a guaranteed gig! Amber is all you can have in Mass.!!!! End of story.


----------



## BrandonSRH

massfirefighter;1521344 said:


> Definitely mention this for a guaranteed gig! Amber is all you can have in Mass.!!!! End of story.


I understand but its just silly to begin with. I know dozens of guys with clear strobes and none have ever had any issues at all doing plowing or construction.

Another issue that ticks me off is volunteer fire fighters who are not allowed to pass people or go though lights to get to the station or even calls. I totally understand the safety factor involved but lets figure this one out.. no firefighters at station.. call comes in now they need to drive to the station like a regular car and then go to the call. With out a doubt they should be able to pass cars and go though lights safely. I always pull over when I see them and let them go. Living in NH alot of towns depend on themand that puts us at a disadvantage already never mind slowing them down.

I bring this up because I know alot of firefighters get their balls busted for going a little to fast and even not coming to a complete stop at a stop sign at 2am in the morning in a town with a few thousand people! Just plain stupid! Some police think they are super heros and can handle everything and anything that happens even fire calls.


----------



## Cosgrove228

tomx20;1434560 said:


> I have read the laws over and over regarding the color of warning lights allowed in Mass. I know that only amber is allowed, however it is not really enforced too well in my area (Taunton, MA). For example, TMLP (Taunton Municiple Lighting Plant) trucks run amber/white and amber/red and red/red LEDs to the rear all of the time. I find it funny how TMLP can have their trucks outfitted with all illegal colored lighting and have no issues, however there are cops in the area who have no problems giving plow guys tickets for hide aways in red taillights. I don't get it..


540 CMR 22.06 pretty specifically permits their use by utilities.
(2) Flashing, rotating or oscillating amber light(s) may be mounted and displayed on: (a) motor vehicles used for emergency or service purposes operated by members or employees of an auxiliary police force, charitable organizations, private burglar alarm companies, private detective and private security agencies, agencies of the Commonwealth or its political subdivisions, persons and garages providing motorists assistance services or towing services, *public and private utility companies for emergency or service purposes*, persons and companies that are transporting human blood or organs for emergency purposes, oxygen, explosives or other hazardous materials; (b) motor vehicles that have the owner's name displayed so as to be plainly visible from each side or from the front and rear of the motor vehicle, and which are actually engaged in the performance of a service, public or private, where the display of such lights would be in the best interest of public safety;


----------

